
Making heavy elements by colliding neutron stars (2013) - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/07/making-heavy-elements-by-colliding-neutron-stars/
======
bootload
technical details, "An r-Process Kilonova Associated with the Short-Hard GRB
130603B" ~ [http://arxiv.org/abs/1306.3960](http://arxiv.org/abs/1306.3960)

